# F.A.O Lamb And Genie Rob......



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Big thanks to Lamb for taking me out in his GTR34 with the new motor in. All I can say is jeeeeezzzz.... thats T04z sounds like a jumbo jet.... unreal.

You owe me a pair of pants.... as I truly sh1t myself. !!  uke: 

Now Ive owned a few fast cars and been in many a supercar but that thing is truly something else. Just makes me laugh the way people throw around horsepower figures on the forum and down the pub without really understanding the reality of it all...... 

Which brings me to my next point...... Ive now got even more respect for those boys who run around the 1000hp mark. Fair play to you guys 'cos I dont think people realise what its truly like and how crazy it really is.

I'll leave the spec list to Lamb if he wishes to disclose..... but hats off TweenieRob.... should be called GenieRob.

The other problem I now have is I want one too !!!!! :bawling:

Just wanted to share that with anyone who can be bothered to listen.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

interested to hear your spec and power as i have recently put an RB30 with t04z in my R34 GTT


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

spec please LOL


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

:clap: 


PMSL.....saw the title and thought WTF!!!

Al take it for a drive and then see what you think mate.......absolutely out of this world and Rob is yet to finish his magic on it!!

I'll be doing a full write up in members gallery this week with some pics........mapping is yet to be finished but its knocking on the doors of 700bhp.

Its an animal to drive and a credit to Rob and what he is capable of.

Have to agree with the comment on the big powered 800+ cars on here......mines a missle and like Alex have owned/driven many supercars......but they must be a mission to drive!!.......mucho respect!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

beat me too it.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

cant wait till mines finished then  

What headwork has been done to the car Lamb? Mines running twin 2540s but peak power on high boost should be in the same ballpark power wise


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Listerofsmeg said:


> cant wait till mines finished then
> 
> What headwork has been done to the car Lamb? Mines running twin 2540s but peak power on high boost should be in the same ballpark power wise




Rob has basically built the whole car from scratch.....head work was done with response in mind....'very fast road set-up'!.....lol

I ran 2530's before and saw 648bhp.....but the change over to single is huge......the car feels soo much more quicker!

Im sure the 2540's will be loads of fun! 



:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Lamb said:


> but the change over to single is huge......the car feels soo much more quicker!


I told ya...T04Z on a 2.8 is a bloody amazing setup ! I've just got to see how long I can resist it, I can see another winter rebuild on the horizon, LOL


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Snowfiend said:


> I told ya...T04Z on a 2.8 is a bloody amazing setup ! I've just got to see how long I can resist it, I can see another winter rebuild on the horizon, LOL



Top man Giles.......its defo the way forward mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the pics 

Did you go for a screamer ?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> Looking forward to seeing the pics
> 
> Did you go for a screamer ?


Jezzz be rude not to, this is harry lamb we are talking about  

good stuff Lamb, car goes even better than it looks








Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Nismoalex said:


> Now Ive owned a few fast cars.



1 & 1/2 Humbi Bettle dont count as a full....pmsl.

Lambs car sounds and goes like a jet.
Rob worked wonders with this car, i only hope we can get my 1 done soon as im clucking even more now.:thumbsup: .

Tony


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Snowfiend said:


> Looking forward to seeing the pics
> 
> Did you go for a screamer ?




Giles as John said.....it would be rude not to!!!  

The combo of the screamer pipe and 4" drag exhaust is music to the ears!! (whilst there bleeding!!...  )





M19 GTR said:


> 1 & 1/2 Humbi Bettle dont count as a full....pmsl.
> 
> Lambs car sounds and goes like a jet.
> Rob worked wonders with this car, i only hope we can get my 1 done soon as im clucking even more now.:thumbsup: .
> ...



PMSL.....leave Ocho alone Ton!!.... 

Not long now mate.....couple of weeks and we'll rip it apart :thumbsup:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

both your cars were stunning!
if only you could have turned up to mine the other day in it Tony :-( haha


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Sounds good, photos and a vid would be great :clap: 

Dan


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Harry.

The tunnel run will be good.

It's all about the 2 screamers     

Good shit lads:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Mick


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats the only pic ive got of harry's


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Flippin awesome car! nuff said :thumbsup:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

nice! Mine will be similar to yours blue but mine is bigger ;-) Went with the RB30 and same turbo

Screeeemer pipes FTW


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Lamb said:


> PMSL.....leave Ocho alone Ton!!....
> 
> Not long now mate.....couple of weeks and we'll rip it apart :thumbsup:


I aint got a problem with Ocho, just saying the 33 was 1, Ocho is 1/2...lol. 

Well goin by the phone call i got a little while ago it may not be that long after all..:thumbsup: .

Tony


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Cheers guys :thumbsup: 




Cardiff R33 said:


> nice! Mine will be similar to yours blue but mine is bigger ;-) Went with the RB30 and same turbo
> 
> Screeeemer pipes FTW



PMSL.....bigger is not always better!  

Be good to compare :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

m6beg said:


> Harry.
> 
> The tunnel run will be good.
> 
> ...


In the Lemon Mick or Gold ?





Smokey


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Alex Creasey said:


> Flippin awesome car! nuff said :thumbsup:


I'd echo those words


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

G40tee said:


> Thats the only pic ive got of harry's


Nice!!:thumbsup: 

What wheels are they?:nervous:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

WPL said:


> Nice!!:thumbsup:
> 
> What wheels are they?:nervous:


CE28N's all 19"s the rear camber on the Blue Sheep is DIRT   






Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> CE28N's all 19"s the rear camber on the Blue Sheep is DIRT
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All it needs is a bit of FISH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Mick


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

lamb thats a fair point ( bigger is not always better ) hks2.8 over rb30 =2.8 every time
hks2.8 over O S 3.15,beleave me the O S engine every time,i know people with rb 30 engines who say they just dont work in a skyline,but the O S engine is a completly differant thing altogether,it,s just a shame most people dont understand that.
hope you enjoy your new set up i went from 2530,s to to4z and you,ve got to admit BIGGER IS BETTER when it comes to comparing the two turbos
i dont know if you have a seqensal gear box,but if you think your cars fast fit a seqensel gear box,and you will then realise how slow a standered transmission makes askyline in comparrision


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

nismoman said:


> lamb thats a fair point ( bigger is not always better ) hks2.8 over rb30 =2.8 every time
> hks2.8 over O S 3.15,beleave me the O S engine every time,i know people with rb 30 engines who say they just dont work in a skyline,but the O S engine is a completly differant thing altogether,it,s just a shame most people dont understand that.
> hope you enjoy your new set up i went from 2530,s to to4z and you,ve got to admit BIGGER IS BETTER when it comes to comparing the two turbos
> i dont know if you have a seqensal gear box,but if you think your cars fast fit a seqensel gear box,and you will then realise how slow a standered transmission makes askyline in comparrision


Very good comment.

It makes a normal car say with 600 horse into a very quick machine.

But when you have the capability's of more horses. It makes it into a Monster with the aid of the box. No lag between gear changes the power keeps on coming the speed keeps on flying up. Its a drastic change from the standard box. Nissan should of fitted them as standard in my opinion.


Mick


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

you know it makes sense mick,as you and i have one
it,s a big chunk of money to buy one, but how fooking good are they.
as was talking to someone with a r35 who said it,s the gearbox in them that makes a vast differance over the r34
hows you box now mick last time i seen it it looked a bit poorly in a card board box,up at our mutual frends


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

.


Nismoman.....totally agree, RB28 over RB30 all day long for me.....done loads of research before taking the plunge........although i can imagine the OS engines are a different ball game......but the costs of those meant they were'nt an option for me......I managed to get the RB28 at a great price at the time.

My car has been built as a fast road car so with that in mind the sequential box is not ideal......i use the car quite alot and living in London i just dont think its gonna be right for me.......although having been in a few cars with the sequential i know what you mean with regards to the difference.......maybe in the future when the car is being used less on the road i'll invest in one......or i might just steal Micks! :chuckle: 



:thumbsup:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Bigger is better, only small people say its not lol Like you said would be interested to compare. The 19" CE's look lovely too, i have 18's to go on mine but already want 19's. All this talk of fish is unfair for little ol me in Cardiff, can someone post me some or bring me a good restaurant to Cardiff


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Bigger is better, only small people say its not lol Like you said would be interested to compare. The 19" CE's look lovely too, i have 18's to go on mine but already want 19's. All this talk of fish is unfair for little ol me in Cardiff, can someone post me some or bring me a good restaurant to Cardiff




PMSL.....the small people are those who think bigger is better.....surely you've heard the saying?! LOL   

At the end of the day, its each to there own.....but as far as im concerned, unless your talking about an OS engine.....then 2.8 is the daddy.......
Not really interested in starting an RB28 vs RB30 war.......im happy with what i got and your happy with what you got. :thumbsup: 

19" volks are the way forward......just dont buy them in silver!


:thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

nismoman said:


> you know it makes sense mick,as you and i have one
> it,s a big chunk of money to buy one, but how fooking good are they.
> as was talking to someone with a r35 who said it,s the gearbox in them that makes a vast differance over the r34
> hows you box now mick last time i seen it it looked a bit poorly in a card board box,up at our mutual frends


Yea all is good now mate.

Its nearly back in the car.


Mick


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow........... It would appear that you really can polish a turd


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

chris singleton said:


> Wow........... It would appear that you really can polish a turd



Your not wrong mate......but you best stop polishing it mate.....all that polish is slowing you down.......hence the 12.6 sec quarters!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ahem... 12.8

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Dirt       Get back to work all of you :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Mick (Fish tonight?????)


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> Ahem... 12.8
> 
> Rob



LMAO.....:bawling: 





m6beg said:


> Dirt       Get back to work all of you :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> Mick (Fish tonight?????)



7.30pm usual place Mick......dont be late!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Lamb said:


> LMAO.....:bawling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whos picking me up in cardiff? :chuckle:

With all you lot and you fast cars you could pick me up and be back for fish in an hour!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Lamb - very nice choice - sounds like a great car !


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

LMFAO there is some crap written in this thread :blahblah: :blahblah: 

So the RB30 is crap is it? Except if it's an OSG RB30?

Cobblers

Funny how a RIPS RB30 has run an 8.71 @ 162mph isn't it, and on it's first run Ludders R34 did a 9.7 on a less than perfect pass.

So what times have you guys done then?

The white doesn't count Mick, before you jump in with both feet. The white isn't a road car, end of. You might have managed to get it MOT'd for the benefit of your little drag series, but it isn't a road car by any stretch of the imagination. It's a full on drag car you made into a 'road' car to give yourself a chance of winning. If you're that confident in your abilities, and that of your cars, why didn't you enter them in the HKS series against some proper cars. The answer is you knew you'd win **** all, and if you can't win you don't want to play, which is why you went to Shakespeare Raceway.

That little charade about not wanting to put a cage in the Lemon is a convenient little get out clause for you isn't it, so you don't have to lose face by being hammered by real drag racers on a real drag strip, in a real recognised championship.

Still, as long as you can live with yourself knowing all that, then good luck to you. But deep down you know the truth, just like we do. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

So I wonder who Boosted really is, lol


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Boosted said:


> LMFAO there is some crap written in this thread :blahblah: :blahblah:
> 
> So the RB30 is crap is it? Except if it's an OSG RB30?
> 
> ...



Anyway.

Schools on Half-Term Again.:GrowUp:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

M19 GTR said:


> Anyway.
> 
> Schools on Half-Term Again.:GrowUp:



I'm the one that needs to grow up?

Don't make me laugh, look at the content of this thread ffs. Full of thinly veiled digs at RIPS RB30's. It's you lot, the little band of cronies known as Mick's 'mates' that need to grow up, and fast.

When you've run an 8.71 @ 162mph or better, in a street car, then I'll congratulate you. But until that time, you're nothing. Plain and simple.

So, the lot of you :GrowUp: please


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

ahhh hes been busy since he joined, today I think. Fair play though 37 posts in a day must be a record. 

Is half-term this week, thought it was last week uke: 








Smokey :smokin:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I think they should set a new rule if you are under 12yrs old your only limited to 2 posts a day.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Wondered how long it would be before someone crapped my thread.

Borrrrrrring


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Smokey 1 said:


> ahhh hes been busy since he joined, today I think. Fair play though 37 posts in a day must be a record.
> 
> Is half-term this week, thought it was last week uke:
> 
> ...


It might be a Teachers Training Day


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Boosted said:


> I'm the one that needs to grow up?
> 
> Don't make me laugh, look at the content of this thread ffs. Full of thinly veiled digs at RIPS RB30's. It's you lot, the little band of cronies known as Mick's 'mates' that need to grow up, and fast.
> 
> ...


Out of interest, whats your best time?


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Smigzy dont even entertain it mate it aint worth it, bad smells always go away.

Tony


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Smokey 1 said:


> ahhh hes been busy since he joined, today I think. Fair play though 37 posts in a day must be a record. Smokey :smokin:



:chuckle:


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

chris singleton said:


> :chuckle:


Hasnt even got the balls to post in his own name........ nob :chairshot


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

M19 GTR said:


> Smigzy dont even entertain it mate it aint worth it, bad smells always go away.
> 
> Tony


:thumbsup:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

chris singleton said:


> So I wonder who Boosted really is, lol


No IP match whatsoever.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nismoalex said:


> Hasnt even got the balls to post in his own name........ nob :chairshot


See post above.


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

moleman said:


> See post above.


Lies, Boosted is really Moleman


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

chris singleton said:


> Lies, Boosted is really Moleman


lol, Chris your getting paranoid
I think Rips, is bored now his two cars have left



Smokey :clap:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Nismoalex said:


> Hasnt even got the balls to post in his own name........ nob :chairshot



:GrowUp: man fgs, this is my own name. I have been reading this forum for ages, watching you lot denegrate everyone that isn't part of your little clique, or doesn't kiss your backsides. I joined earlier because I got sick and tired of the same numpties saying the same crap on every thread, it really does get boring. So I joined so I could tell you what I think of you and your ilk. 

This is a great forum, it is a wealth of information to me, and many others who read it. It's just a shame that the people who feel the most threatened by someone elses good results have to talk crap all the time. Unless they are replying to one of their cronies posts that is. I mean look at you all now, lmfao @ you. Ring each other up did you for back up? :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

lol


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

moleman said:


> No IP match whatsoever.



There will be no IP match moleman, this is a London IP, confirm it to those that seem to think it might be a New Zealand IP please.

God that crowd is childish, and I used to think most Skyline owners were sensible until I started reading their tripe.

Anyway moleman, I won't make a habit of crapping on peoples threads, I just got sick and tired of this lot and their tired little routine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Boosted said:


> :GrowUp: man fgs, this is my own name. I have been reading this forum for ages, watching you lot denegrate everyone that isn't part of your little clique, or doesn't kiss your backsides. I joined earlier because I got sick and tired of the same numpties saying the same crap on every thread, it really does get boring. So I joined so I could tell you what I think of you and your ilk.
> 
> This is a great forum, it is a wealth of information to me, and many others who read it. It's just a shame that the people who feel the most threatened by someone elses good results have to talk crap all the time. Unless they are replying to one of their cronies posts that is. I mean look at you all now, lmfao @ you. Ring each other up did you for back up? :blahblah: :blahblah:



It must be your bed time now Night night :sadwavey:


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Boosted said:


> It's just a shame that the people who feel the most threatened by someone elses good results have to talk crap all the time.


You've lost me, who's threatened by what exactly?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

. Alex your right Lamb's R34 is the nuts mate, hope you will be coming along on the tunnel run mate :thumbsup: 







Smokey :clap:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

chris singleton said:


> You've lost me, who's threatened by what exactly?



The so called 'top boys' being knocked off their perch, being pushed down the pecking order by superior cars running quicker times. 

Have you forgotten that Ludder's RB30 has already run quicker than the Lemon, on its first pass, which was a crap pass if we're being honest. 

So it ran in NZ, so what, a drag strip is a drag strip. As long as it's a legal drag strip thats all that counts.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Boosted.....are you related to Grex in anyway???

You need to remove yourself from Robs arse and read the thread properly mate.

Theres no mention of Rob or RIPS on this thread and the comments are our opinions which we are entitled to.

Do you even own a skyline?......has RIPS worked on it or is this an internet love affair you have with them?? uke:


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Boosted said:


> The so called 'top boys' being knocked off their perch, being pushed down the pecking order by superior cars running quicker times.
> 
> Have you forgotten that Ludder's RB30 has already run quicker than the Lemon, on its first pass, which was a crap pass if we're being honest.
> 
> So it ran in NZ, so what, a drag strip is a drag strip. As long as it's a legal drag strip thats all that counts.


I'm sure the entire forum will be delighted if Ludders runs a good time in his car. He's spent a lot of time and money getting it to the spec he wants. Another 9 second skyline can only be a good thing (especially for team Skyline at TOTB) and personally I couldn't give a shite who built it


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Lamb said:


> Boosted.....are you related to Grex in anyway???
> 
> You need to remove yourself from Robs arse and read the thread properly mate.
> 
> Theres no mention of Rob or RIPS on this thread and the comments are our opinions which we are entitled to.




No you didn't mention RIPS by name, but, saying an RB30 isn't any good unless it's an OSG RB30 is a thinly disguised dig at RIPS, whether you or your cronies admit it or not.

For the record, I'm not up Robs arse. I'm massively well hung yes, but even my trouser snake won't reach all the way to Rotorua  

Yes you are entitled to your opinions, and so am I. It just seems that my opinion seems to have touched a nerve.

So it's all good :thumbsup: 

Oh dear you've sussed me, I'm Grex's evil twin


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Boosted said:


> Yes you are entitled to your opinions, and so am I. It just seems that my opinion seems to have touched a nerve.
> 
> So it's all good :thumbsup:




Agreed....our opinions seemed to have touched a nerve with you and your on here sobbing about it.......funnily enough, all on your own! :bawling: 

No digs at anyone here.....so run off on your own and play in the corner child.


Its defo all good mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

LMFAO

I've said all I needed to say to you all, got it off my chest, and anymore outbursts from me will just bring me down to your level. And that just isn't going to happen.

One last thing before I go, I'm not your mate, I never will be. I'm choosy about who I have as mates. I have real mates, not cyber sycophants.

be lucky

bye bye


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Who is boosted? I'm not sure I want a well hung stalker on my case   lol

Lets all give it a rest, I'm happy with the engines I build and others are happy with the 2.7s or 2.8s or OSG30s they may have and that is all that counts.

There is no "mine is better" because its all just opinion at the end of it all.

Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Boosted said:


> LMFAO
> One last thing before I go, I'm not your mate, I never will be. I'm choosy about who I have as mates. I have real mates, not cyber sycophants.
> 
> be lucky
> ...


Haha, see Lamb Boosted aint your mate







Boosted said:


> Post count is irrelevant, you lot write so much crap on peoples threads it took me this many posts to reply to you all.
> 
> Carry on with the personal insults, water off a ducks back pal.:thumbsup:



but he is my pal uke: 



Smokey


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Smokey 1 said:


> Haha, see Lamb Boosted aint your mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I cut you some slack smokey cos I like the Taisan


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Boosted should be BANNED :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 


Mick


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Boosted said:


> One last thing before I go, I'm not your mate, I never will be. I'm choosy about who I have as mates. I have real mates, not cyber sycophants.
> 
> be lucky
> 
> bye bye




You have no mates.....get it right.....not even Rob @ RIPS!!

As for luck....its obvious who needs it  

Seeya :clap:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Who is boosted? I'm not sure I want a well hung stalker on my case   lol
> 
> Lets all give it a rest, I'm happy with the engines I build and others are happy with the 2.7s or 2.8s or OSG30s they may have and that is all that counts.
> 
> ...



Well said Rob.....keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Mick "BOOSTED should be banned"


Why, because he says what a huge amount of other people on here would love to say but don't quite have the balls??


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Boosted said:


> Yeah I cut you some slack smokey cos I like dressing up in my mums g-string


Your not my pal, you are a internet troll. I could not give two f---'s if you like dressing up in your Mums underwear, give your Dad his laptop back I am sure she dont know you are using it :thumbsup: 




Smokey


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Boosted said:


> Don't make me laugh, look at the content of this thread ffs. Full of thinly veiled digs at RIPS RB30's. It's you lot, the little band of cronies known as Mick's 'mates' that need to grow up, and fast.


How come, if you're so educated, you can clearly read between the lines and come to your own conclusion when the evidence is there to be read if you'd just take a little time to read it.

It's people like you who are actually dragging the threads down by half reading them, not knowing the full story and jumping in with both feet.

On several occasions Rob at RIPS and Mick (including his sycophantic mates as you call them) have told people there's a lot of banter and a lot of the posts are a reflection of MSN conversations.

Do everyone a favour, wind your neck back in and enjoy the forum. 
If you don't like the banter or think it's gone too far then post to say so by all means but you make yourself look stupid when you act like a 12 year old insulting people when you've got 2 seconds of history in the past 10 years.

Think about it...

Back on Topic; Car looks and goes spot on Harry, I'll give you a race when mines finished :thumbsup: :smokin:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

matt j said:


> Back on Topic; Car looks and goes spot on Harry, I'll give you a race when mines finished :thumbsup: :smokin:


Cheers Matt....:thumbsup: .....

Sounds good, but you'll need to give me a head start....its only a baby T04z  

Its all about the tunnels!! :thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Lamb said:


> Sounds good, but you'll need to give me a head start....its only a baby T04z
> 
> Its all about the tunnels!! :thumbsup:


It'll be 10 months since my car last ran soon, isn't that enough of a head start...

Will defo have to stay over and have a play when it's finished - how about chicken instead of fish? :nervous:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

matt j said:


> Will defo have to stay over and have a play when it's finished - how about chicken instead of fish? :nervous:



PMSL......KFC it is!!


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

*giggle*

Isn't it great watching people come out of the woodwork..


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Did someone say tunnels?? ..... you know Im in!!!.. cheers john

Boosted.... Im sure you're probably a nice bloke in real life.... so Im going to give you the benefit of the doubt.... plus I dont really give a sh1t whos d1ck is bigger ... 

Lamb... let me know when you want to sell . end of . :thumbsup:


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Smokey 1 said:


> . Alex your right Lamb's R34 is the nuts mate, hope you will be coming along on the tunnel run mate :thumbsup:
> Smokey :clap:



When & where's this btw?


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

and well done Grex.... I thought you were going to be the first to crap my thread..... but you didnt so Im impressed.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

weka said:


> When & where's this btw?



Weka we'll keep you posted mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

so as not to cramp this post i,ve started a new thread,with my reply to my post about RB30,S AND O S ENGINES please read
titled boosted


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

LOL @ Boosted. 

He's done a good job of winding you lot up. As an 'outsider' who's deliberately not involved in any Skyline politics, this thread _is_ entertaining.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

nismoman said:


> so as not to cramp this post i,ve started a new thread,with my reply to my post about RB30,S AND O S ENGINES please read
> titled boosted


You should of titled it Boosty.

 
Tony


----------

